# ARTS/KDE 3.4.1 Problem.

## Fracoon

Hi @ all...

hab ein ziemlich nerviges problem...

Erstma ein paar infos.

Kernel 2.6.11

Sound im kernel einkompiliert (EMU10K1)

arts in der USE variablen (/etc/make.conf)

Generel funktioniert mein Sound. D.h. mit XMMS und ALSA Plugin kann ich MP3's anhören.

Aber:

Die KDE Notifications funzen nicht.

und Amarok mit ARTS engine läuft auch nicht.

Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung. In amarok fängt er wenn ich auch Play drücke einfach nicht an irgendwas zu tun.

Ich hoffe mal das mir jemand helfen kann.

----------

## Kuhrscher

Probier mal im Kontrollzentrum von KDE einzustellen, dass alsa standardmäßig verwendet werden soll. Könnte helfen.

----------

## redflash

Läuft der Testsound im Kontrollcenter?

Habe nämlich das Problem, dass arts immer Abstürzt wenn man es nutzen möchte.

----------

## Fracoon

Also auf ALSA umstellen bringt nichts.... =(

Testsound spielt nichts ab... aber arts läuft weiter.

----------

## Fracoon

Hier mal die Ausgabe von "artsd -l 0" (debug level)

```
artsd -l 0

artsd version is 1.4.1

gsl: using Unix98 pthreads directly for mutexes and conditions

[artsd: 22048] SoundServerStartup --> got lock

autodetecting driver:

 - toss: 4

 - null: -1

 - alsa: 15

 - oss: 10

... which means we'll default to alsa

ALSA driver: default

buffering: 7 fragments with 1024 bytes (audio latency is 40.6 ms)

Closing ALSA-driver

virtualize StereoVolumeControl

ALSA driver: default

buffering: 7 fragments with 1024 bytes (audio latency is 40.6 ms)

audio format is 44100 Hz, 16 bits, 2 channels

addDirectory(/usr/kde/3.4/lib/mcop,)

addDirectory(/usr/kde/3.4/lib/mcop/Amarok,Amarok)

addDirectory(/usr/kde/3.4/lib/mcop/Arts,Arts)

addDirectory(/usr/kde/3.4/lib/mcop/Arts/Environment,Arts::Environment)

addDirectory(/usr/kde/3.4/lib/mcop/Noatun,Noatun)

addDirectory(/home/fracoon/.mcop/trader-cache,)

Arts::MidiManager registered successfully.

[artsd: 22048] SoundServerStartup <-- released lock

UnixManager: got notifyIO

socketconnection created, fd = 8

search playobject, mimetype = audio/vorbis

creating akodeXiphPlayObject to play file

akode: opening /usr/kde/3.4/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Open.ogg

akode: Could not open frame-decoder

couldn't load file /usr/kde/3.4/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Open.ogg

akode: unload

search playobject, mimetype = audio/vorbis

creating akodeXiphPlayObject to play file

akode: opening /usr/kde/3.4/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Close.ogg

akode: Could not open frame-decoder

couldn't load file /usr/kde/3.4/share/sounds/KDE_Window_Close.ogg

akode: unload

```

----------

## _hephaistos_

ok, fangen wir von vorne an. arts sollte schon vernünftig laufen und solange der "testsound" nichts ausgibt, ist irgendwo ein problem.

die module für deine soundkarte sind natürlich geladen - sonst würde nichts gehen.

alsaconf hast du ausgeführt und deine karte wurde richtig erkannt und konfiguriert?

beim umstellen auf "ALSA" im Hardware tab von der soundcontrol (im controlcenter) sollte alsa neu gestartet werden. funktioniert das ohne fehler?

cheers soweit

----------

## Fracoon

erstma danke für die antworten....

soundmodule gibts nich da die im kernel fest drin sind sind.... (ich vermute mal das ich dann alsaconf nicht auszuführen brauche)

installiert ist folgendes :

```

media-libs/alsa-lib

media-libs/alsa-oss

media-sound/alsa-tools

media-sound/alsa-utils

```

Beim umstellen auf ALSA im Kontrollcenter startet das soundsystem neu und es gibts keine Fehlermeldung.[/code]

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Fracoon wrote:*   

> soundmodule gibts nich da die im kernel fest drin sind sind.... (ich vermute mal das ich dann alsaconf nicht auszuführen brauche)

 

jo mach das mal....

----------

## Fracoon

was machen ?? alsaconf ausführen? da sagt er mir das er keine karte findet

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Fracoon wrote:*   

> was machen ?? alsaconf ausführen? da sagt er mir das er keine karte findet

 

jo, dann haben wir das problem!

----------

## Fracoon

Das glaube ich nicht... wenn ich die soundtreiber als modules kompiliere findet er die karte in alsaconf... gehen tuts trotzdem nicht... ich denke auch nicht das das problem bei alsa liegt... denn alsa ansich geht ja... (z.B. mit xmms)

ich vermute das das problem bei kde/Arts liegt

----------

## _hephaistos_

ja, dann nimm die soundtreiber als module rein, führ alsaconf aus und stell dann im kcontrol im hardware tab auf arts - sodass der soundserver neu gestartet wird.

danach testsound abspielen lassen.

hth

----------

## Fracoon

Aktueller stand : 

Sound treiber aus dem kernel rausgenommen...

emerge alsa-driver um die neuesten soundtreiber zu bekommen...

alsaconf ausgeführt...

/etc/init.d/alsasound startet einwandfrei

sound geht immer noch in xmms mit alsa output...

arts geht immer noch nicht

----------

## _hephaistos_

aha! spielst du xmms immer ab???

bitte tu das nicht.

sonst blockiert xmms alsa, wobei arts das machen sollte.

verwende in xmms das arts-plugin.

dh: logout

auf alsa in den sound-settings umschalten und dann testen.

aber bitte kein anderes programm abspielen lassen, da das sonst deine soundkarte blockiert

hth

ciao

----------

## Fracoon

nene..... selbst ohne xmms geht arts nicht... ich verzweifle langsam.....

----------

## redflash

Denke da ist ein Bug, ich das selbe Phänomen habe.

Sound über Alsa funktioniert einwandfrei.

Sound über Arts funktioniert nicht. Bei jedem Versuch Arts zu nutzen stürtzt der Demon ab.

----------

## monade

Ich hatte gerade dasselbe Problem mit selbiger Artsversion. Neukompilieren von Arts half bei mir...

----------

## SvenFischer

Nur so ne Idee:

wenn Du in der Konsole "alsamixer" ausführst, dann sind die Regler von PCm und Master auf mind. 80%?

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich hab noch die hardcorevariante (was aber auch kein problem ist)

esound verwenden:

1) in die make.conf "esd" zur USE variable hinzufügen

2) emerge --newuse world -pv (alles was esd hat neu compilen)

3) rc-update add esound default

4) im control center auf Enlighted Sound Daemon schalten...

hatte das mal früher so...

hth,

cheers

----------

## redflash

Neukompilieren half nichts.

Über Alsa kann ich Musik hören. Die Soundausgabe funktioniert ja.

Nur Artsd stürzt immer ab, sobald man ihn benutzen will.

----------

## _hephaistos_

und du hast auch auf esd umgestellt und esound ist gestartet?

ich kann einfach nicht verstehen, dass arts bei dir immer crashed  :Sad: 

was sagt .xsession-errors - oder gibts einen KCrashHandler mit backtrace?

----------

## DeeZiD

ich habe das selbe Problem wie redflash.

Wenn ich im Kontrollzentrum Arts aktiviere, stürzt das Kontrollzentrum ab.

Starte ich das Kontrollzentrum, ist Arts dann zwar aktiviert, aber der Testsound krächzt gewaltig!

Genauso auch im Beep Media Player oder Amarok!

Außerdem kann ich mich nicht aus KDE ausloggen, wenn Arts aktiviert ist.

Aber wofür braucht man denn eigentlich noch ARTS wenn man über eine halbwegsaktuelle Soundkarte mit mehreren Kanälen hat? Bei mir wurde ohne Arts noch nie was blockiert, auch nicht wenn TV-Karte (Kaffeine) Amarok, Gaim usw gleichzeitig laufen!

Fazit: Kann auch super ohne Arts leben  :Wink: 

Gruß Dennis

----------

## Tatwaffe

Ich hatte das Problem mit Alsa Version 1.08

Nachdem Upgrage auf 1.09 funktioniert alles tadellos.

----------

## Marc-Tell

Hallo,

welche Prozessorarchitektur hast Du ?

Es gibt definitiv Probleme mit ARTS und AMD64-Prozessoren, wenn die Pakete auf 64bit kompiliert sind.

Ich und viele/alle? andere Athlon64-User haben das gleiche Problem und KEINE Lösung (man kann natürlich alles auf 32bit kompilieren  :Shocked:  ).

Ein Update auf ALSA 1.0.9 bring den ARTS Soundserver nur seltener zum Absturz... Töne bring Knotify aber trotzdem nicht raus.

Gruß

M. Volkmann

----------

## DeeZiD

Grund des Blechbüchsensounds war zumindest, dass ich im Kontrollzentrum Full Duplex ausgewählt habe.

Bisher läuft alles stabil, keine Aussetzter soweit.

Außerdem klappt das Crossfading mit Amarok 1.3 zum ersten Mal richtig *staun*  :Very Happy: 

Hoffe nur, dass ich mich gleich trotzdem noch normal aus KDE ausloggen kann  :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Ich habe einen AMD Sempron 2200+ und kompiliere mit recht normalen Flags  :Wink: 

Gruß Dennis

----------

## reptile

arts ist doch sogar vom kde-team als 'deprecated' eingestuft, oder? versucht mal, beim start von alsa 'dmix' einzustellen (eine google-suche hilft). damit hab ich problemlos mehrere sounds trotz centrino-chipsatz.

bei kernel 2.6.12 ist dmix sogar standardmässig aktiviert, also kein handlungsbedarf.

und für knotify kann man auch im kontrollcenter -> system notifications -> player settings -> use external player -> {a,}play einen anderen abspieler für die systemsounds festlegen.

hth

----------

## DeeZiD

reptile:

Danke für die Tipps

Einen neuen Kernel werde ich mir so schnell nicht antuen, mein System läuft endlich perfekt auf dem 2.6.11-r11 Kernel  :Shocked: 

Vielleicht wenn Nvidia nochmal einen RenderAccel und Composite tauglichen Treiber für den neuen Kernel rausbringt und der neue Kernel weiter stabilisiert ist  :Wink: 

Dmix werde ich auf jeden Fall testen.

Und noch eine Frage: Beim Herunterfahren bricht immer der Silent Modus des Fbsplashs ab und wechselt nach verbose wegen Alsa. Alsa meldet folgendes: Alsa Modules Unloading !!!

Woran könnte das liegen? Es stört zwar im Betrieb nicht, aber es ist einfach unschön, dass einfach der Silent Modus vom FBsplash beim Herunterahren bei 24% abbricht  :Confused: 

Habe alsa als Modul kompiliert.

Gute N8

Gruß Dennis

----------

